# My farm from space! :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Since we have only been here a few years, I could never find a satellite photo current enough to see our farm... till now.  As far as I can tell, this is a 2 year old shot. The grass is still fighting to come in and the kids shelter is covered by a large piece of garden fabric to keep the sun off me while I built it. Just thought I would provide the link so anyone else should be able to look up there own farm and post it maybe 

If anyone has a site that has newer sat pics, please post the link. Thanks!

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=46.31779 ... =0&src=msa


----------



## goatwarehouse (Jun 13, 2012)

That is pretty cool. I searched mine and could not find anything more recent on mine than 2009. Any idea how often they update or another service to get updated aerials?

Thanks,


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No idea. But what I found works good is to zoom way way out and then move over to another area you wanna see, say a place in a different state, pretty easy to find areas that way. I would guess by staying in the same window, the pics would be the same year.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

they caught me cutting hay last year


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe better then being caught with your pants down > Its pretty detailed thats for sure. I can see goats in the pens and over to the right I can see hard set sprinkler lines on in one of the hay fields.


----------

